# Dead (mostly) Samsung LN-S4692D TV..



## SkorMT (Aug 15, 2008)

Ok, 

Here's the deal, I have a this 46" lcd tv that the screen went blank on me a couple weeks ago. Unfortunately, it is out of the 1 year warranty, and for some odd reason, I didn't buy the extended warranty on this expensive thing .

I am fairly tech savvy, and am not afraid to take things apart and work on them, in fact on this particular unit, in my attempt to "repair" the tv, I have already replaced the main board and the power board of the tv in hopes of seeing life in it again.

But after all that, I discovered that it was actually the back lighting of the LCD that is no longer working. if I get up REAL close to the tv with the power on, I can see the picture/static just fine.. and see the "boxes" when I press the menu button or what not, but it just has not back lighting.

What happens when I turn it on, is I get a "flash" of the back light and then it goes dark.

In a laptop, I once replaced the inverter board for the screen to fix the back light issue on it. 

Does any one know if the LN-S4692D has a similar inverter board that could be replaced and if so, what would be the part number to look up for this.. as the service guide I bought online doesn't have anything like that listed.  

Otherwise, what does one do with a HUGE tv that needs it's LCD replaced?

Louis


----------



## xbiker (Aug 27, 2008)

The LN-S4692D has two inverter boards (left & right side). The part # is 120V46W2B but I do not see this available at J&R / Samsungparts. You may try Vance Baldwin Electronics to check if they stock this part. Otherwise reclaimed ones are available online if you are willing to try it.
~ AJ


----------



## SkorMT (Aug 15, 2008)

thanks much for the info, will be giving it a try in a week or so..


----------



## xbiker (Aug 27, 2008)

Before you do that, I would also advice checking the power supply to the inverter for correct voltage. The problem you describe can also be caused by a bad power supply.


----------



## xbiker (Aug 27, 2008)

Can you PM me the service guide for this LN-S4692D set?
~AJ


----------



## gmbauman (Jun 16, 2015)

Hey, Skor. I happened onto this site by mistake, but then I saw your post and I just happened to have in my hand an inverter board for your tv. I was getting ready to list it on ebay. If you want the board, message me and let me know. I will be listing it at $54.63. If I sell it off of ebay, I can reduce the price because I will not have to pay the fees. Let me know if you still need the board.

George

Skor, please disregard this post. I did not notice until I posted a reply to you that yours was an old post.

George


----------



## SkorMT (Aug 15, 2008)

heh was going to say.. that TV has long since went to recycling 

though still find a component or 2 every now and then.


----------



## gmbauman (Jun 16, 2015)

Okay, I thought that might have been the case. Cya. If I can be of help in the future, just contact me here at TSForum.

George


----------

